

Newton - the first robo pet - newsit
http://ablestmage.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/newton-by-synpet-vhs-promo-original-release-post-1989/

======
noonespecial
That's a hell of a thing for the 80's. An XT finding its own charging station
with a homing beacon? Piping 1200 baud over a wireless phone link? Damn that's
some fine hacking. Anyone know how many were actually sold and what the cost
was?

Is it bad that I actually want one to rip the XT out of and put an EeePC in? I
don't often find myself wishing for 80s technology!

Edit: Here's some googlage.

<http://www.megadroid.com/Robots/newton.htm>

